# Treiber für USB MPI Kabel



## vollmi (9 Juli 2007)

Hi Zusammen

Kann man die Treiber für das USB Interface Kabel 
6ES7 972-0CB20-0XA0
von Siemens auf deren Seite irgendwo runterladen? Leider hab ich dazu keine CD mehr 

Oder könnte mir jemand die entsprechenden Treiber zumailen?

mfG René


----------



## maxi (9 Juli 2007)

*Hm, ist doch die TS 2 Software Oder?*

Schau mal hier http://support.automation.siemens.c....csinfo&lang=de&objID=10805406&subtype=133100

Glaube damit sollte es funktionieren.

Grüsse


----------



## maxi (9 Juli 2007)

*Hier*

http://support.automation.siemens.c...jAction=csView&lang=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0


----------



## pylades (9 Juli 2007)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/21226394

Pylades


----------



## vollmi (9 Juli 2007)

Ist kein TS Adapter sondern USB zu MPI/DP.

aber ich habs jetzt tatsächlich doch noch gefunden bei Siemens.

Spinner der Download ist 70MB gross, und bei der installation hat man dann die Wahl ob man Treiber (7MB) und/oder Acrobat Reader (60MB) installieren will.

mfG René


----------



## maxi (9 Juli 2007)

Lach, passt woeder der Spruch.
soll es eine kleien Zip Datei sein oder darfs auch war total grosses von Siemens sein 

***
_Schwank aus der Jugend_
***
_Errinerst mich gerade an etwas:_
_Musst dir mal bei Microsoft das neue Komplettpaket von VisualStudio.net - online ansehen  _
_Mit Updates etc. so an die 5-6GB _


----------



## TobiasA (9 Juli 2007)

Ach Sch... *Deswegen war der so groß*´:shock: :shock: :shock: 

Hab' mich damals schon gewundert, was an dem Treiber so groß ist...

Man lernt nie aus.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## nade (9 Juli 2007)

Also kurzum... der von Maxi genannte Spruch.
ein Download ist nicht immer sogut, wie er groß ist... Folgerung draus... nicht die größe machts.. sonderns hin und her.
Sorry zu spät gelesen, da hier die Version 1.2 noch rumfliegen, aber Firmware Software und treiber beläuft sich auf 21MB.


----------



## Senator42 (27 April 2009)

*Treiber für USB - MPI - Adapter*

der treiber für 6ES7 972-0CB20-0XA0 findet sich unter diesem link:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...m=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content

Achtung: der link ist recht lang und endet mit ... &viewreg=WW&load=content

Also die beiden Linkzeilen markieren - kopieren und dann in eine exploreradresszeile einfügen.
TS ist nicht richtig !


----------

